

PyCharm 2.0 beta (python ide) - phren0logy
http://blog.jetbrains.com/pycharm/2011/09/pycharm-2-0-eap-open/

======
gmurphy
If you don't have an opinion on PyCharm, this is why I care about it:

Most of the code I write is in JS, with a small amount of Python. For the
longest time, I swore by Visual Studio + Visual Assist X for JS development -
it's a weird combination, but the inline autocomplete was the best at the
time.

Once VS started getting slow, I spent a lot of time looking around for JS IDEs
- my main criteria was learning speed of the autocomplete system. If I typed
something as simple as:

    
    
      function A() {
        this.brains = function(x, y) {}
      }
      A.prototype.branola = function(x, y) {}
      var a = new A();
      a.br
    

I expected the 'brains'/'branola' autocomplete to automatically appear inline.
PyCharm/WebStorm was the only one that did this quickly. Others either
couldn't do it, took forever, had keypress-based autocomplete, or just
offended me in random other ways. Even IntelliJ, PyCharm's bigger and crazier
sibling, was too slow (and seemed to lack the ability to just open a folder
and have that be your project).

In more recent versions, they integrated VCS into the editor, so you could see
your delta lines, and use keypresses for viewing and jumping between your
uncommitted edits (which is the most ridiculously useful thing that no-one but
me seems to want).

------
CoffeeDregs
PyCharm 1.5 is quite nice, but it does have a couple of nasty issues. For
example, it can't run Django in reload mode. Or, at least, PyCharm thinks that
it can't [1] and the PyCharm folks keep on closing the Django reload bugs
without any comment. Also, the VIM plugin is pretty unstable and creates weird
input focus bugs (where I click on one pane and start typing only to have
characters appear in another pane).

That said, PyCharm is worth it, even with some pain. Little features, such as
autocompletion based on acronyms (e.g. 'sfn' will include 'someFunctionName'
and 'some_function_name' in the suggestions), make it a delight.

[1] I can get PyCharm to run Django _either_ with reloading or with debugging,
by editing Django's runserver command to force reloading (but then debugging
doesn't work).

~~~
ra
That isn't a PyCharm bug, it's a regression [1] in Django 1.3 and is
problematic for all IDE's.

The bug was fixed for Django 1.3.1 which was released on Friday.

<https://code.djangoproject.com/changeset/15911>

~~~
nknight
OK, so why don't they say _that_ to their customers instead of closing bugs
_without comment_?

~~~
ra
I can't speak for them but to be fair it does warn in the IDE when you run
using Django, also there is a bug ticket here:
<http://devnet.jetbrains.net/thread/305801>.

------
sho_hn
Anyone developing on Linux should be keeping an eye on the WIP Python plugin
for the KDevelop IDE. KDevelop features a world-class semantic framework that
already provides it with top-of-the-line C++ support, but that's also proving
to be up to the challenge of supporting a dynamic language decently - KDev-
Python is certainly still fairly immature, but it already boasts semantic
abilities that blow most of its commercial competitors out of the water, like
collecting function argument types by the types of objects used at call sites,
and tracking the types of list contents (Wing does the former to a degree, and
Microsoft's Python tools for VS do the latter, but in both I've seen test
cases fail that work well in KDevelop).

KDevelop also has a really nice 'semantic syntax highlighting' ability where
the same thing (say, a variable) is shown in the same color through all
control flow, which is already working well with the Python plugin.

A first beta of the plugin is supposed to be out soon.

(Disclaimer: I'm a KDE developer, but not involved directly with KDevelop.)

------
rafedb
If you develop in python and/or javascript(and others but those are what I use
most), and haven't checked out PyCharm you are missing out. I looked all over
for a good ide with convenient things integrated(mercurial, git, gae, etc).
Definitely the best thing out there IMO. The 2.0 changes are look nice so far.

